# Statutory Declaration



## sjayaraj7 (Sep 26, 2011)

hi, 

my wife is going to apply for the spouse visa offshore from Malaysia.
I'm already a PR in Australia.
as the documents requested, we need to do a stat declaration mentioning our relationship, future plans etc. 
Can we do the stat declaration in English in Malaysia and get a local justice of peace in Malaysia to verify it? or do i have to get the Oz forms and get an Oz person to verify it. i will be going back to Malaysia in a week, so it will be easier for us to get it done there. Please advise.

jay


----------

